# XXth Olympic Winter Games



## Gibloedelo (Feb 11, 2006)

The Ferrari © ReutersFeb 10 2006 
The appointment is set for tonight at the Stadio Olimpico in Torino: among the most important names of the world of sport, entertainment, politics and the international jet set will be spectators of one of the greatest media events of the past years, the Opening Ceremony of the Olympic Winter Games. At the stadium 35 thousand spectators are expected, while there will be over 2 billion people glued to their TV screens...

In the city some Italian and foreign stars have already arrived: Sofia Loren who will be the patroness of the Ceremony, Yoko Ono and the American actress Susan Sarandon. They will stay at the Principe di Piemonte, a luxury hotel in the town centre, just been renovated, At their arrival they said they were very excited to have been invited to take part in this world celebration,

In the meantime the preparations are proceeding feverishly for the Opening Ceremony: the show’s costumes will be “signed” by Giorgio Armani, The Italian designer in fact created the clothes for one of the most fascinating moments of the whole evening: the entrance of the Italian flag. The atelier Moschino, instead, designed the clothes for the athletes parade. Miss Italia, Edelfa Chiara Masciotta, flag-bearer for Italy, will wear a special dress designed to pay tribute to Torino,

Protagonists of the Opening Ceremony will also be the actor and director Adriano Giannini and the top model Eva Herzigova. A significant part of the show will then be the presence of the “lord of the rings”: nothing to do with Tolkien’s saga, but one of the most loved and winning athletes of Italian sport, Jury Chechi, who will have the honour to officially open the ceremony.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

and this has what to do with freshwater?

- Jonno


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Jonno said:


> and this has what to do with freshwater?
> 
> - Jonno


I figure the athletes will need to drink a lot of "freshwater" during the competition.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

lol, well wouldn't the water be frozen? 

- Jonno


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Jonno said:


> lol, well wouldn't the water be frozen?
> 
> - Jonno


You beat me to it!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Well here's the farrari. Would have been cooler if the doughnuts had made the olympic circles.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

wow i wished i watched it now, amazing with the fireworks

- Jonno


----------

